# Sudden Planaria And Other Little Buggers In My Tank...



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Ever since i added plants i have snails,what seems to be planaria,and some other little bug that's crawling on the glass. It looks ovalish with multiple legs/antennas something like fleas. And the other is snails.I cleaned out the entire filter(tubes and all) where it had accumulated a lot of crap and pieces of plants(saggs).I don't overfeed...When i shut the filter and the powerhead off for maintenance,i spotted little brown bugs at the surface of the water hopping around.Constant water changes is going to get rid of these bugs but, how can i get rid of the damn snails? What can i do in the future with plants i buy to prevent any snail infestation?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

There are certain dips you can do to kill snails but dont dose in your main tank with p's as most anti snail things use copper, The snails are most likely harmless so they shouldnt hurt anything. Your snail population will maintain itsself dependign on how much food there is. If you leave left over food the snail pop will increase then decrease as the food decreases. They will change their pop according to how much food is available so its impossible for them to take over a clean tank with very little food for them to eat.


----------

